# Disable annoying iTunes login at startup



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

*Disable annoying iTunes login when I open the program.*

As of last update. I don't want to log in. I have to click cancel twice, and escape doesn't work. I literally only use it to play music.

Also: When are they going to fix the shuffle? It's not random at all.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Go to:

System Prefs
Users and groups
Select your user
And then in the top right, select login items
Uncheck iTunes


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

That's not what I meant. When I open it during the normal course of using it, it asks me to log in now, when it never used it. "Sign in to use this computer for Automatic Downloads."

I dont see any disable toggle in the preferences. Is there a music player out there that has a properly random shuffle and doesn't make me click, twice, through this?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Mr.Tickles said:


> Also: When are they going to fix the shuffle? It's not random at all.


Really? What's your basis for this statement? Steve Jobs once mentioned (I am unable to find the video now) that it was indeed random; and that if people wanted to make sure that songs from the same album or the same artist do not repeat or come close together, then Apple would have to actually put in some algorithm to ensure that; and in that case it would no longer really be random, would it!

Cheers


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

tilt said:


> Apple would have to actually put in some algorithm to ensure that; and in that case it would no longer really be random, would it!


I think a lot of people misunderstand the true nature of randomness. 

It's like when people think a certain football team will win a coin toss because they have won it seven times in a row. Or that after heads coming up ten times in a row, there is a better chance it'll be tails on the next toss. 

The probability of hearing a song is the same as the probability of hearing any other song.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Mr. Tickles, you have iTunes set to "automatically check for available updates"


----------



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> Mr. Tickles, you have iTunes set to "automatically check for available updates"


Actually I don't.

And it's not random because it plays the same songs in the same sequence every time such that I can accurately guess what's coming next.

_Why was this moved? It's about iTunes for OSX._


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Mr.Tickles said:


> Actually I don't.
> 
> And it's not random because it plays the same songs in the same sequence every time such that I can accurately guess what's coming next.
> 
> _Why was this moved? It's about iTunes for OSX._


A little touchy today are we, Mr. Tickles?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Mr.Tickles said:


> _Why was this moved? It's about iTunes for OSX._


It was moved because it's about iTunes, not OS X.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Mr.Tickles said:


> And it's not random because it plays the same songs in the same sequence every time such that I can accurately guess what's coming next.[/I]


Now, that is odd. In my case, it usually starts off with the same first song, but then it follows some random order, not like yours where it plays songs in the same order!

On one occasion I did notice however, that by mistake I had removed the Shuffle and instead was playing songs in alphabetic order! That was soon rectified and it went back to random.

Cheers


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

I have the same thing happening. Toggling the "Always check for downloads" fixes things until I restart the computer. It goes right back to asking me twice or three times for my store password. Sometimes starts asking me after a few minutes of iTunes being shut down or otherwise off the network.

Wondering if it's a preference file thing?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe it's a shut down thing. If you don't log off, you don't really need to log in so much.


----------



## Mary Hinge (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr.Tickles said:


> That's not what I meant. When I open it during the normal course of using it, it asks me to log in now, when it never used it. "Sign in to use this computer for Automatic Downloads."
> 
> I dont see any disable toggle in the preferences. Is there a music player out there that has a properly random shuffle and doesn't make me click, twice, through this?


In Itunes, go to iTunes Store, and log out by clicking on your email address in the upper right corner.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

You could also try tossing the iTunes preferences file: *user/Library/Preferences/com.apple.itunes.plist*


----------



## Lissillis (Aug 27, 2012)

*Sign into iTunes*



Mr.Tickles said:


> That's not what I meant. When I open it during the normal course of using it, it asks me to log in now, when it never used it. "Sign in to use this computer for Automatic Downloads."
> 
> I dont see any disable toggle in the preferences. Is there a music player out there that has a properly random shuffle and doesn't make me click, twice, through this?


I am having the exact same problem. Whenever I start iTunes or plug in my iPhone to charge it, I get that annoying message. (Running Lion on a MacBook). There is no option in iTunes to disable this.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

okcomputer said:


> I think a lot of people misunderstand the true nature of randomness.
> 
> It's like when people think a certain football team will win a coin toss because they have won it seven times in a row. Or that after heads coming up ten times in a row, there is a better chance it'll be tails on the next toss.
> 
> The probability of hearing a song is the same as the probability of hearing any other song.


Not exactly. If that were the case, you should hear the same song two or three times in a row once in a while. So they compensate for that, I'd guess.


----------



## ron1amr (Dec 3, 2012)

*login to itunes*



Mr.Tickles said:


> As of last update. I don't want to log in. I have to click cancel twice, and escape doesn't work. I literally only use it to play music.
> 
> Also: When are they going to fix the shuffle? It's not random at all.


Yes I have experienced the same and it is most annoying particularly as it wasn't like that before. Why is apple turning to crap and doing all things people hated about microsoft in the early years the reason I have a mac. Its not only that but with the lion it took them ages before the check box is not highlighted when switching off. I don't want iTunes to ask when opening to ask twice if you want to sign in no I don't want to sign in and I don't want the check box coming up without me wanting to sign in. Apply needs to change their mentality and look after the mac users and not assume we want everything open and signed in when we open programmes. I would go further to say after installing lion I had my three year old computer freeze but never before. Its a 3.06 24inch iMac. I feel its something that mac may fix in updates but why are they always doing these stupid things.


----------



## ron1amr (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes I have had the same thing and it is most annoying when before it never asked to log in when you just want to play music. Why does mac do these stupid things? It is something that perhaps with enough complaints to apple they may change this with new update. I have already complained to apple about other most annoying things. And it seems to be happening more frequent. They assume people want to automatically have all programmes open when starting computer. I went to preferences and didn't find a way to disable also I don't have any login items checked. Also I feel I have less control of my computer than I did in the past.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Now I know why people aren't using iTunes and plugging into the wall.

Thanks for the insight


----------

